# Aggressive fact finding



## southerngq (Oct 13, 2009)

I am almost sure that my wife is fooling around on me. ALMOST. 
I desperately need to see her text messages. Is there any way to get this info from her phone besides having to get a ubpoena? If so, how? I am going to have problem proving anything unless I can get those messages. 
Also, does anyone know of an inexpensive way to track a cell phone or vehicle? Everything I have seen so far is really expensive. 
hanks


----------



## Calypso (May 11, 2009)

They have programs that can track all that on a cell phone. I haven't used it so I have no idea if it works or not. But its call phonestealth.com it's not real cheap but it might be worth it to you. I was able to track mine through text messages sent to email addys. From there I just printed everything I found out. Then stumbled across secret email accounts that had been set up too.


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Tips for Catching Lying and Cheating Spouses:*

Keep a journal of your spouse’s reported activities. Write down the times, dates, places, other people involved, excuses given, etc. Your journal will become invaluable as you compare what’s said with phone bills, credit card statements, atm withdrawals, talk to other people, etc. A cheating spouse is likely to change his or her story, or question your memory, so keeping a record of everything is critical.

Keep track of all incoming phone calls. Record the time and number of all calls.

Plan a surprise visit to work, or come home at unexpected times, or make announcements about having to work late, but then come home early, etc.

Keep track of your spouse’s mileage, receipts, credit card statements, atm withdrawals, phone records, etc.

If you can, check your spouse’s call log. Look for an unusual amount of phone calls. Keep in mind that cheating spouses often store their lover’s phone number under someone else’s name: a friend, a co-worker, etc.

You can also purchase surveillance equipment (hidden cameras and voice activated recorders) or download computer monitoring software (keylogger) which will make it easier for you to monitor your spouse's activities. Using such equipment can, however, can raise some legal issues.

Never confront your spouse until you're certain that you have enough evidence to make your case. And never reveal all of your evidence at once. Most cheating spouses will try to concoct a story to fit the evidence presented. But, if you withhold some evidence, and let your spouse create a story, it gives you the opportunity to use the remaining evidence as leverage. And by strategically withholding evidence, your spouse will start to question exactly how much you know, increasing the odds that he or she will tell you the truth.
Overall, if you find anything suspicious, *do not confront your spouse* until you're certain that you have enough evidence to get a confession. 

*MORE INFORMATION*


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I've posted about this before - so I will give you the same caveat.
If you have already decided that you are finished with the relationship, you have nothing to lose by spying.

If you aren't sure, or want to salvage your relationship, spying is a slippery slope. You can become far more engaged in the pursuit of having to know what is going on, than actually working with your partner to fix the issues. Your partner will rant about feeling betrayed. If she was cheating, well, pot meet kettle ... she is just pissed that she got caught. However, if she isn't cheating and she discovers what you are doing then it will undoubtedly further damage your relationship.

That's out of the way.

Here is the website that will have literally everything you need.
http://www.brickhousesecurity.com/

The only way to see the content of text messages is if her phone has a sim card - they can be pulled off the card. I do not know if this will retrieve messages she has deleted.

Alternatively, it's a lot less trouble to pick up her phone and view her messages. You can forward them to your phone.

You can view a complete record of calls and texts online with your phone carrier. This will have a record of the numbers, not content. It isn't difficult to find the other man's number when your partner is calling or texting the same number hundreds of times a week.


----------



## southerngq (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the initial advise. I am still working on finding out IF there is something going on. I feel pretty sure there is. I am going to make sure I have all of the info available before I make that move. Keep the suggestions coming, I am new to this and need all the help I can get....


----------

